# How To Install A Black Water Flush Kit



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

Based on some great input/feedback from my recent post on "Black water flush kits", I want go with either the TORNADO or QUICKIE FLUSH. They appears to be a better design because both systems are permanently mounted to the black water tank.

I'm a "do-it-yourselfer", so I really don't want to have the dealer install it, since it seems like a simple installation, IF you easily access the black water tank. So here's my question...I believe that all Outback trailers (or at least my 28RSDS) have a "heated/enclosed underbelly":

1.) How easy/hard is it to access the black water tank (or anything underneath)?
2.) Does anyone have any mounting suggestions/procedures/pictures?

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

FordFamily

Here is a link to a picture gallery of my installation in a 28RS-DS: Clicky thing

Technically speaking, the install is a breeze. Physically speaking it is a PITA!

You are right, all the Outbacks have an enclosed underbelly. The panel is a very lightweight corrugated plastic, and you have two options for dealing with it. The first is to lower it by removing the self tapping screws along the perimeter at the frame rails, and pulling it away from the sealant. This works OK, but is a pain. Be sure to have a can of expanding foam sealant ready for when you put the panel back up, as well as a few extra self-tapping screws (you will break at least a couple of the original screws). A helper makes it a lot easier as well!

The second option is to cut an access hole in the panel. The best way here, would be to cut the opening as a flap, with the 'hinge' end forward. After the install is complete, you can just tape the flap closed. One member - I can't remember who - built a little wood frame inside the opening so the flap could be screwed closed. Not a bad idea! The only problem with this method is, you have to know where to cut, and that means dropping the panel anyway, just to see whats going on, and where. Also, be careful, as the underside is laced with wiring that simply lays on the panel. You could very easily cut a wire while cutting the flap.

Finally, the hose attachment that comes with the QuickieFlush is designed to be mounted to a frame rail under the Outback. Problem is, you cannot reach it without at least getting down on your knees. Not something I care to do at a dump station, if you know what I mean! I picked up some extra hardware and modded mine to come through the side skirt of the trailer (see the pictures). This works great and looks good too!

Hope this helps.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

That is why I had the dealer do it, that and we had already used the trailer for a year!









Maverick


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

PDX Doug-

Nut's, that's what I thought. Well, I'm not the type of person to take the "short cut" route and I am a glutton for punishment, so I'll probably try your method of installation. I especially like the white exterior face plate/hose connection (on the exterior side of the skirt)â€¦itâ€™s a very clean look. Where did you get that?

By the way, WOW...you did an excellent job (and great documentation/pictures)! Can please set it up on my TT too? ...ha, ha.

Anyhow,

Thanks a million!

FordFamily-


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine also is thru the skirting like Dougs. If you look close it is the same thing as your water supply hook up on your trailer. et one at any camping store. Then mark it for what it is.

Putting back up the corrugated was fairly easy I thought. As someone else said, a creeper helps immensly. I lay on the creeper with my legs under the trailer, the screws above your chest. Use your knees to push and hold in place the corrugated and then a 1/4 in drive wratchet and socket one screw at a time.

John


----------

